# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  δεν εχω έμμηνο ρύση

## aiglh!

εχω μπερδευτει πολυ με αυτο το θεμα και θα ηθελα και τη δικη σας αποψη ή μηπως εχετε παθει το ιδιο ποτε!:shocked2:
πρωτη φορα εμμηνο ρυση ειχα στα 13 μου. ο κυκλος μου ηταν καλα μεχρι τα 15 οπου επαθα νευρικη ανορεξια. μεχρι τα 16 μου δεν ειχα περιοδο, επειτα μου ηρθε με αντισσυλιπτικα για ενα χρονο και στα 17 και μεχρι τα 19 ειχα. στα 19 μου ξανακοπηκε παλι λογω απωλειας κιλων και απο τοτε εως και τωρα που μαι 21 δεν εχω, επινα ενα χρονο αντισυλλιπτικα, σταματουσα και δεν ειχα και τωρα παλι πηρα τα σταματησα και δεν εχω... οι εξετασεις μου ολες ειναι καλες δειχνει να θελει να κατεβει και δεν κατεβαινει ( δε ξερω πως αλλιως να το πω ). το βαρος μου ειναι 10-12 κιλα κατω απο το υψος μου δεν νομιζω να εχει θεμα.... εφοσων δεν εχω δε μπορω να κανω παιδια??

----------


## baklavadaki

δεν ξέρω και πολλά για το θέμα αυτο, αλλά ο γυναικολόγος σου τι λέει?

----------


## aiglh!

δε ξερω τωρα μου πε να παρω dufaston να την προκαλεσω..

----------


## Alma libre_ed

aiglh γνωμη μου ειναι ειναι να πας σε ενα πανεπιστημιακο νοσοκομειο τυπου Αλεξανδρας -Αρεταιειο- Αττικον και να σε "ξεσκονισουν " σε ορμονολογικο ελεγχο ωστε να διαπιστωσουν την αιτια που δεν ερχεται περιοδος. Με το να παρεις το χαπι και να ερθει μια φορα περιοδο δεν λυνεις το προβλημα. Εγω πηγα τη μικρη μου στο Αρεταιειον που εχει παιδογυναικολογικο και κυριολεκτικα τα εχασα με το τι εξιδικευεμενες ορμονολογικες εξετασεις υπαρχουν.............(η κορη μου εχει ακριβως το αντιθετο προβλημαμε σενα aiglh μου)............Μην το αφηνεις και μη βασανιζεσαι ............

----------


## aiglh!

δε μενω αθηνα και δε ξερω ποσο καιρο θα παρει να μου τα κανουν ολα! αλλα μαλλον εκει πρεπει να παω... παντως οσες εξτασεις κανω δειχνουν οτι μου ρχεται ειναι ετοιμη και κατι την κραταει.. 
πραγματικα εχω απελπιστει, φοβαμαι μηπως στο μελλον δε μπορω να καω παιδια....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Θα κανεις παιδια μην αγχωνεσαι γιατι και το αγχος ειναι ανασταλτικος παραγωντας .........αλλα πρεπει να το παρεις αποφαση να κλεισεις ραντεβου και να δεις τι θα σου πουν ......... ισως να μην χρειαστει να μεινεις μερες ναμπορει να κανεις τις εξετασεις στην πολη που μενεις........

----------


## baklavadaki

+1 , συζήτησέ το και με τη μαμά σου και πηγαίντε μαζί όπως λέει και η alma σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο.
θα βρεθεί το πρόβλημα και θα λυθεί! :)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Η αλήθεια είναι πως χωρίς περίοδο δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να υπάρξει εγκυμοσύνη. Λογικά όχι :/ Θα συμφωνήσω με τους απο πάνω. Πηγαινε για γενικο τσεκ απ!

----------


## aggeloydaki

καλημέρα,ίσως αν διαβάσεις το θέμα http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=3036&page=1 να πάρεις κάποιες ιδέες για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει κ καθώς επίσης αν στείλεις ένα pm στην Μαγδαλένα να μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει :)

----------


## giorgosdelta

Δύο συμβουλές έχω να σου δώσω.
1ον. Να αρχίσεις να τρως 2 φέτες ταχίνι με μέλι κάθε πρωί. Αν μπορείς ανακάτεψε ίσες ποσότητες από μέλι και ταχίνι πχ. 500γρ από το καθένα, μετά ρίξε από 50γρ κακάο και άλλα 50γρ κανέλλα. Ανακάτεψέ τα καλά και να αλείφεις 2 φέτες με ψωμί ολικής να τρώς το πρωί.

2ον. Να πίνεις κάθε πρωί και για ένα μήνα από ένα φλιτζάνι αφέψημα Αχίλειας. Η Αχίλεια είναι ένα βότανο. Μπορείς να το βρείς σε βοτανοπωλεία, σε καταστήματα ξηρών καρπών ή βιολογικών προϊόντων. Φρόντισε μόνο να έχει κίνηση το μαγαζί για να είναι το κατά δύναμην φρέσκια. Θα βράζεις μία ποσότητα νερού 400κε ας πούμε. Μόλις βράζει το νερό θα το βγάζεις από την φωτιά και θα ρίχνεις στο κατσαρολάκι μία επαρκή ποσότητα (2 κουταλάκια τριμμένη Αχίλεια ή 2,3 κλωναράκια;) Αχίλειας. (Είναι σημενατικό να μην το κάνεις πολύ ελαφρύ Θα αφήνεις το βότανο μέσα με κλειστό το καπάκι για 10 λεπτά το πολύ και μετά θα το πίνεις πριν προλάβει να κρυώσει καλά καλά. Αυτό πιστεύω θα είναι ότι πρέπει.

----------


## aiglh!

κοριτσια ευχαριστω πολυ!!! πραγματικα τα εχω παιξει, το χω συζητήσει με τη μαμα μου και με τη γιατρο που ελεγχει το θυροειδη.. ομως το σωμα μου ειναι οκ ολα, τωρα που ειμαι στις μερες μου ο υπερυχος δειχνει οτι θα μου ερθει αλλα για καποιο λογο δε μου ερχεται...
εχουμε σκεφτει οτι ισως ειναι απο χαμηλο αιματοκριτη, αγχος, πηξη αιματος και μετα κιλα...
αληθευει οτι αν εισαι κατω απο το φυσιολογικο βαρος δεν σου ερχεται?
εγω ειμαι 1.65 και 53 κιλα, τρωω κανονικα παιρνω δηλαδη 1500-2000 θερμιδες τη μερα...δεν στερουμαι..:smug b:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by aiglh!_
> κοριτσια ευχαριστω πολυ!!! πραγματικα τα εχω παιξει, το χω συζητήσει με τη μαμα μου και με τη γιατρο που ελεγχει το θυροειδη.. ομως το σωμα μου ειναι οκ ολα, τωρα που ειμαι στις μερες μου ο υπερυχος δειχνει οτι θα μου ερθει αλλα για καποιο λογο δε μου ερχεται...
> εχουμε σκεφτει οτι ισως ειναι απο χαμηλο αιματοκριτη, αγχος, πηξη αιματος και μετα κιλα...
> αληθευει οτι αν εισαι κατω απο το φυσιολογικο βαρος δεν σου ερχεται?
> εγω ειμαι 1.65 και 53 κιλα, τρωω κανονικα παιρνω δηλαδη 1500-2000 θερμιδες τη μερα...δεν στερουμαι..:smug b:


Στο ύψος σου με αυτό το βάρος για χρόνια δεν είχα κανένα θέμα, δεν είναι τόσο χαμηλό που να μπορεί να προκαλέσει τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Σε καθημερινή βάση οι θερμίδες σου είναι 800-1000 σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφεις! 1500-2000 έχεις πιάσει κάποιες φορές που ξεφεύγεις. Δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση να ευθύνεται η διατροφή σου για το ότι δεν έχεις περίοδο. Πέρυσι η κουμπάρα μου έκανε μ@λακίες και έριξε τις θερμίδες της πολύ χαμηλά, μέσα σε 2 μήνες έπαθε το ίδιο με εσένα και ας ήταν το βάρος της πιο μεγάλο από το δικό σου. Υπάρχουν τροφές που σε καθημερινή βάση χρειάζονται για να λειτουργεί σωστά ο οργανισμός μας, όλα είναι χημεία! Αν λείπει κάτι, επηρεάζει κάτι άλλο που με τη σειρά του κάνει κάποια άλλη ζημιά. Με κριτσίνια και γιαούρτια 5-6 φορές την εβδομάδα δεν παίρνεις όσα χρειάζεσαι. Ο παγκόσμιος οργανισμός υγείας λέει αυστηρά οι γυναίκες να μην κατεβαίνουν κάτω από τις 1200 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα, προφανώς δεν είναι ένα τυχαίο νούμερο αυτό! Πάρε έναν θερμιδομετρητή και ξεκίνα να μετράς τι τρως, θα εκπλαγείς όταν διαπιστώσεις και μόνη σου αυτό που σου λέμε τόσο καιρό εδώ μέσα!
Πρέπει να το βάλεις στόχο, πότε κάτω από 1200 θερμίδες την ημέρα! Εσύ τον έσκισες τον οργανισμό σου παιδάκι μου, τι να κάνει και η περίοδος την έκανε μήπως βρει αλλού καλύτερα :P

----------


## aiglh!

> _Originally posted by giorgosdelta_
> Δύο συμβουλές έχω να σου δώσω.
> 1ον. Να αρχίσεις να τρως 2 φέτες ταχίνι με μέλι κάθε πρωί. Αν μπορείς ανακάτεψε ίσες ποσότητες από μέλι και ταχίνι πχ. 500γρ από το καθένα, μετά ρίξε από 50γρ κακάο και άλλα 50γρ κανέλλα. Ανακάτεψέ τα καλά και να αλείφεις 2 φέτες με ψωμί ολικής να τρώς το πρωί.
> 
> 2ον. Να πίνεις κάθε πρωί και για ένα μήνα από ένα φλιτζάνι αφέψημα Αχίλειας. Η Αχίλεια είναι ένα βότανο. Μπορείς να το βρείς σε βοτανοπωλεία, σε καταστήματα ξηρών καρπών ή βιολογικών προϊόντων. Φρόντισε μόνο να έχει κίνηση το μαγαζί για να είναι το κατά δύναμην φρέσκια. Θα βράζεις μία ποσότητα νερού 400κε ας πούμε. Μόλις βράζει το νερό θα το βγάζεις από την φωτιά και θα ρίχνεις στο κατσαρολάκι μία επαρκή ποσότητα (2 κουταλάκια τριμμένη Αχίλεια ή 2,3 κλωναράκια;) Αχίλειας. (Είναι σημενατικό να μην το κάνεις πολύ ελαφρύ Θα αφήνεις το βότανο μέσα με κλειστό το καπάκι για 10 λεπτά το πολύ και μετά θα το πίνεις πριν προλάβει να κρυώσει καλά καλά. Αυτό πιστεύω θα είναι ότι πρέπει.


αυτα θα νε βοηθησουν να ερθει?

----------


## aiglh!

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by aiglh!_
> κοριτσια ευχαριστω πολυ!!! πραγματικα τα εχω παιξει, το χω συζητήσει με τη μαμα μου και με τη γιατρο που ελεγχει το θυροειδη.. ομως το σωμα μου ειναι οκ ολα, τωρα που ειμαι στις μερες μου ο υπερυχος δειχνει οτι θα μου ερθει αλλα για καποιο λογο δε μου ερχεται...
> εχουμε σκεφτει οτι ισως ειναι απο χαμηλο αιματοκριτη, αγχος, πηξη αιματος και μετα κιλα...
> αληθευει οτι αν εισαι κατω απο το φυσιολογικο βαρος δεν σου ερχεται?
> ...


το χω βαλει στοχο τς 1200 και ανω, τωρα που μαι στο πατρικο μου τρωω στανταρ 1500 φουλ μπορει και παραπανω..αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι μηπως δε μπορεσω να κανω παιδια...
οι γιατροι μου παν οτι ειναι η ολη ταλαιπωρια του οργανισμου αλλα και δυο χρονια αργοτερα?? τωρα μου χορηγησαν τα dufaston οπου περιεχουν προγεστερονη για να ερθει...

----------


## giorgosdelta

> _Originally posted by aiglh!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by giorgosdelta_
> Δύο συμβουλές έχω να σου δώσω.
> 1ον. Να αρχίσεις να τρως 2 φέτες ταχίνι με μέλι κάθε πρωί. Αν μπορείς ανακάτεψε ίσες ποσότητες από μέλι και ταχίνι πχ. 500γρ από το καθένα, μετά ρίξε από 50γρ κακάο και άλλα 50γρ κανέλλα. Ανακάτεψέ τα καλά και να αλείφεις 2 φέτες με ψωμί ολικής να τρώς το πρωί.
> 
> ...


Έ, ναι κοπελια. Πιστευω πως αυτα αρκουν για να σου ερθει.
Αρκει να τα κανεις σωστα. Για ενα μηνα, καθε μερα το πρωι!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by aiglh!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλα θα στρώσουν μόλις αρχίσεις να τρέφεσαι σωστά! Μετά από αυτό που είδα σε 2 , ίσως ούτε καν 2 μήνες να συμβαίνει στην κουμπάρα μου καταλαβαίνω πόσο κακό στις ορμόνες μπορεί να κάνει μια έντονα υποθερμιδική διατροφή με έλλειψη ελαιόλαδου και άλλων σημαντικών στοιχείων!
Εύχομαι να το κρατήσεις αυτό που είπες! 1500 θερμίδες είναι μια χαρά! 
Η κουμπάρα μου επίσης πήρε χάπια για να επανέρθει η περιόδος, μετά άρχισε να τρώει πιο φυσιολογικά και όλα έγιναν κανονικά. 
Για τα παιδιά που λες δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει καμιά πιθανότητα να επηρεάζεται αρνητικά το όλο θέμα. Αυτή τη στιγμή που οι ορμόνες σου είναι ταραγμένες απλώς δεν λειτουργεί σωστά το θέμα της ωορρηξίας, τα ωάρια όμως υπάρχουν και είναι μια χαρά! Μόλις έρθουν οι ορμόνες σου στα σωστά επίπεδα θα επανέρθει και η φυσιολογική λειτουργία όλου του κύκλου. Φαντάζομαι ότι και ο γιατρός θα στο είπε, δεν το ρώτησες;

----------


## aiglh!

προχθες που ξεκινησα τα dufaston μου πεσε η πιεση στο 6 και χτες το ιδιο, πρεπει να τα κοψω..τα πηρα για να την προκαλεσω και να κανω εξετασεις αλλα δεν ξερω τι θα κανω τωρα, εχω απελπιστει!!!
οντως το βοτανο αχιλειας βοηθαει να ερθει?
πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα ξαναρχισω αντισυλλιπτικα.
το συνδεσμο το διαβασα, θα το διαβασω και καλυτερα γιατι το περασα καπως γρηγορα...
μακαρι να μου ερθει εχω κουραστει τοσα χρονια και τωρα που χω ισσοροπησει στη διατροφη μου στεναχοριεμαι που γινεται ολο αυτο..

----------


## sarah1989

Συγνωμη που επεμβαινω στο ποστ σου, αιγλη, αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω μια συναφη ερωτηση. Υπαρχει περιπτωση απο κακη διατροφη να εχεις συχνοτερα περιοδο απο το φυσιολογικο;

----------


## aiglh!

αμα τρως περισσοτερο ισως, αμα τρως λιγοτερο δε νομιζω..

----------


## aiglh!

εχω αρχισει και πινω ροφημα μαιντανου και θα δοκιμασω και δικταμο ( λενε οτι βοηθαει ) βλεπω κολπικα υγρα ειναι καλο? προμυνηει κατι? οργανικα δεν εχω τιποτα αν και θα επαναλαβω παλι εξετασεις την αλλη βδομαδα, πριν 2 βδομαδες δεν ειχα κατι!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Τα κολπικα υγρα γενικα ειναι κάτι σύνηθες πριν την περίοδο :)

----------


## aiglh!

αχ μακαριιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!! !!ανυπομονωωωωωω να δω επιτελους κοκκινοοοοοο!

----------


## Scarllet_D

axaxaxaxaxaxa εγω ανυπομονω να το διώξω >.< Εχω διαιτολογο σημερα και μου ήρθε περίοδος γκαμώτη :-(

----------


## aiglh!

δε λες παλι καλα που θα ξεπριστεις!!!! εγω εχω τουμπανιασει 2 μηνες εχει να μου ερθει..

----------


## Scarllet_D

Πωπω πρέπει να είναι μεγαλη ταλαιπωρία :(

----------


## aiglh!

εκανα εξετασεις,, ο υπερυχος εδειξε οτι εχω κυστουλες ενω οι αιματολογικες ολα φυσιολογικα.. περιοδος ακομη δεν μου χει ερθει και το παχος του ενδομητριου ειναι μικρο που σημαινει πως δε θα μου ρθει...
ειχα ακουσει οτι βοηθαει να πινεις μαιντανο ήπια και τιποτα, ηπια δικταμο τιποτα.... :rolleyes::rolleyes:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σε αυτά τα "ματζούνια" εγώ δεν πολυπιστεύω :/ Ο γιατρός τι σου λέει;;

----------


## bouliana

aigli έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα τα τελευταία 12 χρόνια μιας κ τόσο κρατάνε κ οι διατροφικές μου διαταραχές.

έχω κάνει άπειρες ορμονικές εξετάσεις
επίσης έχω χαμηλό αιματοκρίτη και η γυναικολόγος μου είπε οτι επειδή ακριβώς δν έχω περίοδο(κ μόνο από primolut) θα έπρεπε να μην έχω θέμα με αιματοκρίτη

τελευταία δοκίμασα την ομοιοπαθητική αλλά ακόμα κανένα αποτέλεσμα

όσο για τους γιατρούς ενδοκρινολόγους και γυναικολόγους,όλοι μου λένε το ίδιο ποιηματάκι για το πως γεμίζουν κυστούλες οι ωοθήκες και έτσι δν παράγεται η προγεστερόνη κτλ κτλ

άλλοι με βάζουν να πάρω αντισυλληπτικά και άλλοι μου λενε να κόψω τα γλυκά και να χαλαρώσω.

και άμα θέλω να μείνω έγγυος να ξεκινήσω να κάνω σεξ κάθε μέρα για ένα χρόνο(πλάκα μας κάνουν) και άμα δν πιάσω τότε θα ξαναπάω να μου πουν τι θα κάνω ή μάλλον θα μου κάνουν αυτοι.

ένας γιατρός μου εχει πει για ένα χάπι που το παίρνουν οι διαβητικοί .με έστειλε σε ενδοκρινολόγο και αυτός μου πήρε 80 ευρώ για την επίσκεψη,δν θεώρησε οτι χρειάζεται να πάρω αυτό το χάπι προς το παρόν και επίσης μου είπε την ίδια ιστοριούλα με τις κύστες και τις ωοθήκες.

----------


## Natali_1990

δεν ειμαι ειδικος αλλα μηπως οτι εχεις αγχος παιζει καποιο ρολο?τα 53 κιλα δεν ειναι τοσο λιγα ωστε να μην εχεις περιοδο και αφου οι εξετασεις δεν εδειξαν τιποτα ,ισως η ψυχολογια σου να την επηρεαζει.Θα σε συμβουλευα να χαλαρωσεις πρωτα απ'ολα και να μην το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια....

----------


## aiglh!

τελικα συμβουλευτικα και αλλους γιατρους. ενας γιατρος που μου εκανε υπερυχο μου ειπε οτι εχω πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες γι αυτό και δεν εχω περιοδο, η γιατρος που με παρακολουθει ( ενδοκρινολογος ) μου πε να ξεκινησω αντισυλιπτικα χωρις να μου εξηγησει γιατι δεν εχω...
πηγα στο αλεξανδρασ η γυναικολογος που με ειδε μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω εικονα πολυκυστικων και δεν εχω περιοδο διοτι το ενδομητριο μου ειναι μονο 3 εκατοστα ή χιλιοστα δεν θυμαμαι πως μετριεται...:smug b:
μου ειπε οτι μαλλον φταει το αγχος και ισως πρεπει να παρω 2 κιλα και λογικα θα φτιαξει η περιοδος. οταν εχασα πολλά κιλα η περιοδος μου, μου σταματησε στα 53 δλδ κατω απο 53 δεν εχω. τωρα ομως ειμαι 53 με διακυμανσεις ενα δυο κιλα πανω κατω τρωω τα παντα δε στερουμε και αρκετες ποσοτητες και παλι δεν εχω...
μου εδωσε να παρω αντισυλιπτικα για να μου ερθει. τα πηρα περασα ενα απαισιο μηνα (πονους, πρηξιμο,πονοκεφαλο,λιγουρε ς,ναυτια ) και ακομη να συνελθω... δε θελω να τα ξαναπαρω περιμενω να μου ερθει περιοδος να κανω υπερυχο της μερες που πρεπει ( 3η μερα κυκλου ) να δω ανα εχω πολυκιστικες αν εχω θα πρεπει να συνεχισω το χαπι αν οχι δεν θελω γιατι δεν το αντεχω... το επινα και 2 χρονια...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Υπομονή :/ Ευχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## aiglh!

εχω πραγματικα τρελαθει δε ξερω τι να κανω, θα παρω μονη μου την αποφαση να τα σταματησω τα αντισυλλιπτικα καθως οι γιατροι δεν συμφωνουν σε κατι και θα προσπαθησω να χαλαρωσω και να κανω την περιοδο μου να ερθει και απλι φυσιολογικα δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω....
εχω λεπτο ενδομητριο, μηπως ξερετε γιατι ή τι θα μπορουσα να κανω για να το αυξησω?

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εγω θα σου πρότεινα να ψάξεις για έναν ΚΑΛΟ γιατρό. Έναν όμως, όχι 1500 :P

----------


## aiglh!

ψαχνω και δεν ξερουν εχω παει σε 5-6 διαφορετικους και παλι τιποτα ολοι λενε την ευκολη λυση αντισσυλιπτικα εγω δε τα θελω ομως δε αντεχω αλλο αυτη τη κατασταση

----------


## Scarllet_D

Δεν ξέρω ρε 'συ πραγματικά :/ Δεν μου έχει τύχει. Εγω έχω πολυκυστικες και 15 φορές τον μήνα περίοδο λολ. Θες να αλλάξουμε; ΧΔ αχαχαχα

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα! παρομοιο προβλημα ειχα αλλα οχι ακριβως το ιδιο καθως βρηκαμε ευκολα τι εφταιγε και το διορθωσα..
Υποθετω εχεις τσεκαρει τα επιπεδα προλακτινης στο αιμα; ειναι κατι που αναστελλει την περιοδο αλλα θεραπευεται πολυ ευκολα με χαπια..
περα απο αυτο ομως (που αν δεν το εχεις τσεκαρει κοιταξε το οπωσδηποτε γιατι συνδεεται και με το αγχος) υπαρχουν και φυσικα σκευασματα που βοηθανε στις πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες η στο συνδρομο πολυκυστικων ωοθηκων (μπορει να εχεις αυτο χωρις την κλινικη εικονα των κυστων στις ωοθηκες) οπως το agnus castus, φυτικο σκευασμα που νομιζω δεν προκαλει παρενεργειες. Το ειχα παρει παρα πολυ παλια , πανω απο 10 χρονια πριν και με ειχε βοηθησει αρκετα, θελει ομως 2-3 μηνες για να δεις αποτελεσματα σε τακτικη βαση.
Εχω ακουσει και για το evening primrose oil αν δεν κανω λαθος αλλα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.

Επισης κλασικα αν οντως παιζει θεμα με πολυκυστικες κοψε μαχαιρι την ζαχαρη, το αλευρι και τα παραγωγα τους για 1 μηνα και πιστευω οτι θα βοηθησει πολυ..
Δεν ξερω αν τα 53 κιλα ειναι τοσο λιγα για να κοπει η περιοδος, μου φαινεται υπερβολικο εκτος αν εισαι 1.80 υψος...

----------


## aiglh!

και εγω πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει θεμα κιλων... οταν εκανα εξετασεις χωρις περιοδο αλλοι γιατροι εβλεπαν πολυκιστικες και αλλοι οχι. τα αντισυλλιπτικα μου προκαλλουν πολλες παρενεργιες δε τα αντεχω με τιποτα και δεν θελω να τα ξαναπαρω. τωρα που τα εκοψα περιμενω περιοδο και θα κανω εξετασεις τοσο αιματος οσο και υπερυχος να εχω μια πιο ολοκληρομενη εικονα... 
το agnus castus στο ειχε χορηγησει γιατρος? βοηθαει???
πραγματικα εχω απελπιστει εχω τρελαθει, μα ποσο αγχος εχω που δεν ερχεται η περιοδος μου???? εχω τρελαθει :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::n o::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no: :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:

Scarllet_D φυσικα και ανταλασσω!!!!! θελω περιοδο απεγνωσμενα :P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα! Το agnus castus δεν ειναι φαρμακευτικο σκευασμα, περισσοτερο συμπληρωμα διατροφης θα το ελεγα. Αν κανεις αναζητηση θα το βρεις και σε ιντερνετικα φαρμακεια απο Ελλαδα. Απ οσο ξερω δεν εχει παρενεργειες και βοηθαει πολυ στο να ρυθμιστει ο κυκλος και οι ορμονες.
Παρολα αυτα επιμενω, εχεις κανει εξεταση προλακτινης (αιματος); Αν οχι ειναι πολυ πιθανον να οφειλεται εκει. Ψαξτο οπωσδηποτε!
Αν παρολα αυτα δεν εχεις κανει τετοια εξεταση και περιμενεις να αδιαθετησεις για να κανεις υπαρχει χαπι που σου φερνει περιοδο μεσα σε 3-4 μερες (ο γιατρος σου ξερει και συνταγογραφειται κανονικα). Για να μην περιμενεις εις τον αιωνα τον απαντα!;)

----------


## aiglh!

εχω κανει και προλακτινη και ειναι φυσιολογικη, βεβαια εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις χωρις να εχω περιοδο και τωρα που θα μου ερθει επειτα απο τη ληψη αντισσυλιπτικων θα τις ξαναεπαναλαβω....
το εχω παρει και αυτο το χαπι και εν μου χε ερθει ήταν οτι χειροτερο υπεφερα πολυ!!!
τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα τωρα σκεφτομαι αμα μου πουν παλι αντισσυλιπτικα να παρω αλλα να παρω πιο ηπια ή τα agnus castus, δεν εχω βρει και ενα καλο καλο γιατρο να με διαφωτισει ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του!! εχω τρελαθει!!!
και τωρα περιμενω επειτα απο τη ληψη αντισυλιπτικων που τα σταματαω για 7 μερες μου ρχεται την πεμπτη και τωρα περιμενω να μου ερθει αυριο.... μονο στυην ιδεα οτι δεν θα ρθει τρελενομαι...:(:(:(:(:(:(:(
επινα για καποιο καιρο δικταμο, κανελα, αχιλλεια ολα τιποτα δε βοηθησε.......

----------


## aiglh!

περιμενω σημερα να μου ερθει και δεν εχει ερθει.... πραγματικα εχω αγχωθει παρα παρα πολυ..
πηρα αντισυλλιπτικα και τα εχω σταματησει για 7 μερες σημερα ειναι η πεμπτη και δεν εχει εμφανιστει...
μονο με τα αντισυλλιπτικα μου ερχεται..

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

τελικά σου ήρθε με αντισυλληπτικά?

----------


## aiglh!

δοξα τω θεω ναι μου ηρθε και τωρα τα εκοψα δεν τα ξαναπαιρνω θελω να λειτουργησει ο οργανισμος μου μονος του και θα κοιταξω να το βοηθησω αλλιως περα απο χαπια αλλα δεν ξερω πως!!!! :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::n o::no::no::no::no:

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

πρέπει σιγά σιγά να μπορέσεις να βάλεις 2 κιλά κ να μείνεις σταθερή σε αυτό το βάρος.

μην πέσεις με τα μούτρα να παχύνεις 

σιγά κ σταθερά.πρόσθεσε λίγο παραπάνω πρωτείνη,λίγο ελαιόλαδο, λίγο ψωμί ολικής άλεσης ,φρούτα και ξηρούς καρπούς. στο καθημερινό σου διαιτολόγιο

κ γενικά αν τρως 2 κουταλιές ποσότητα σε κάθε γεύμα ,τρώγε 2,5.

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

υπάρχει κάποια περίπτωση απώλειας της περιόδου μετά από βουλιμία?

εγώ έχασα την περίοδό μου από τα 16 μου και από τότε έχει έρθει από μόνη της 3 φορές όλο κ όλο. συνήθως παίρνω αντισυλληπτ ή primolut για να μου έρθει 

τώρα είμαι 27.

οι γιατροί όλοι με βάζουν να κάνω εξετάσεις δν βρίσκουν τίποτα πέρα από πολυκυστικές οι οποίες δημιουργούνται και από έλλειψη περιόδου.

ελπίζω οτι αν χάσω κιλά και τρώω σωστά θα βελτιωθεί η κατάστασή μου.

κεγώ ανησυχώ πραγματικά για το αν θα γίνω ποτέ μάνα. 
βέβαια δν περιμένω αυτό που έκανα τόσα χρόνια να μην έχει κ συνέπειες.
απλά ελπίζω να σταθώ τυχερή.

τι να κάνω πια?δν μπορώ να γυρίσω πίσω το χρόνο δυστυχώς

----------


## aiglh!

11 χρονια ταλαιπωρησε??αληθεια????
εγω περασα στα 14 μου ανορεξια και επειτα βουλιμια ομως 18 και 19 ειχα κανονικα περιοδο και μετα στα 19 με επεισοδιο ανορεξιας παλι την εκοψα. τωρα ειμαι 21 και εδω και 2 χρονια σταθερη σε κιλα και μη καταστροφικες συμπεριφορες και δεν εχω περιοδο, μαλλον ειναι απορια ολων αυτων...
δηλαδη τωρα εδω και τοσα χρονια παιρνεις φαρμακα να σου ερθει? χωρις φαρμακα εχεις δοκιμασει να δεις αν θα σου ερθει?

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

περιμενα μάξιμοθμ κανά 3μηνο αλλά όχι παραπάνω.μου έχουν πει οτι δν κάνει να μένω πολύ καιρό χωρίς περίοδο.ναι αλλα τόσα χρόνια ταλαιπωρούμαι κ με διατροφικές διαταραχές. εσύ αφού το έκοψες μικρή το σπορ σίγουρα θα επανέλθεις. προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση....

----------


## aiglh!

το ελπιζω!! 11 χρονια ταλαιπωρησε απο διατροφικες διαταραχες???

----------


## Natali_1990

ζηλιαρομπομπικα ,να επιτρεπεται ποσα κιλα εισαι?τοσα χρονια δεν εχεις περιοδο?οι γιατροι τι σου εχουν πει?

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

τώρα είμαι 76.
ναι έχω πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες.

πήγα σε αρκετούς γιατρούς, το γενικό συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα είναι να παίρνω ανα 40 μέρες primolut για να μου έρχεται περίοδος γιατί δν κάνει για την μήτρα να μένει κάποιος πολύ καιρό χωρίς περίοδο. 

κατά τάλλα οτι δν είναι πολύ έντονο το σύνδρομο πολυκυστικ που έχω και να χαλαρώσω να μην αγχώνομαι να κόψω τα γλυκά ,να χάσω κάποια κιλά και να μείνω σταθερά εκεί.

ναι αίγλη 11 χρόνια βασανίζομαι με δδ. βέβαια τόσα χρόνια το περνάω σε σοφτ μορφή, αλλά τόσα χρόνια κρατάει η κολώνια!

----------


## aiglh!

ωχ καταλαβα, ανορεξια - βουλιμια δλδ?

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

βουλιμία-υπερφαγία
κ ελάχιστα ανορεξία

----------


## sweetgirl_ed

Τώρα τι έχεις ξεπεράσει κάπως τις φιατροφικές διαταραχές ή ακόμα σε "γυροφέρνουν";

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

δν έχω ξεπεράσει τίποτα ακόμη.προσπαθώ να ξεπεράσω, καταφέρνω μέρες κ μήνες ολόκληρους να τρέφομαι φυσιολογικά κ μετά πάλι ξεπέφτω έστω κ για λίγο μετά επανέρχομαι κ ούτω κάθε εξής.
απλά προσπαθώ τώρα να τρώω όσο το δυνατών πιο σωστά,με κανονικά γεύματα κ πλήρη.

----------


## sweetgirl_ed

Αφού έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει το πρόβλημα και το παλεύεις είσαι σε πάρα πολύ καλό δρόμο!!!Δεν είναι κακό να πέφτεις, κακό είναι να μην ξανασηκώνεσαι :wink1:

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

σε ευχαριστώ για την θετική στάση.

προσπαθώ να δείχνω όσο μπορώ ενθαρρυντική και θετική κεγώ προς τον εαυτό μου.

αλλά ώρες ώρες η συνήθεια με ξεπερνάει κ δν μπορώ να παλέψω με τον εαυτό μου.
το καλό είναι οτι παλιότερα μετά από ένα στραβοπάτημα εγκατέλειπα κ έπεφτα τελείως. τώρα απλά στεναχωριέμαι πολύ κ συνεχίζω.
τουλάχιστον βιώνω το συναίσθημα.

περιμένω περίοδο με primolut ,έχω κανονικά συμπτώματα περιόδου ενώ συνήθως δν καταλαβαίνω καμία διαφορά. τώρα πονάει το στήθος μου κ εχει πριστεί

μία φορά είχα πάρει primolut κ δν ερχόταν η περίοδος. ήρθε μετά από δυο βδομάδες, με πάρα πολύ αίμα κ το στήθος μου είχε κοντέψει να σκάσει!
πήγα στον γυναικολόγο κ μου λέει έχεις παχύ ενδομήτριο κ έχεις κάνει ωορηξία!

δν καταλαβαίνω πως γίνεται αυτό

----------


## Scarllet_D

Τα γυναικολογικα είναι περίεργα δυστυχώς κορίτσια....και δυστυχώς το αυξημένο βαρος τα κάνει ακόμα πιο περίεργα! Γι αυτό όσο μπορούμε καλή και σωστή διατροφή....

----------


## aiglh!

πωπωπω τα εχω περασει, παλευα απο τα 14 μου, πρωτα με ανορεξια 2 χρονια και επειτα 2 χρονια με βουλιμια, μετα υπερφαγια παλι ανορεξια για κανα χρονο και μετα επεσα κπ διαστημα βουλιμια-υπερφαγια και τωρα εδω και ενα μισο χρονο εχω σταθεροποιηθει με πολλες προσπαθεις. ειναι εφικτο παντως με σωστη και πληρη διατροφη να τις ξεπερασεις!!

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική

μπορεί κάποιος να το περάσει μέσα σε ένα εξάμηνο κ να είναι πολύ έντονο.
άλλος να βασανίζεται μια ζωή.

άλλος να το ξεπεράσει κ να μην το θυμάται καν

όσο πιο γρήγορα το αντιμετωπίσεις τόσο καλύτερα αλλά παίζει ρόλο κ από το αν φαίνεται.

εμένα ανέκαθεν ήταν τόσο λαιτ που ακόμα κ η ίδια άργησα να το αντιληφθώ ,όσο για τους δικούς μου, ούτε τους περνούσε απτο μυαλό
όταν θα έπρεπε να τρέχω σε διατροφολόγους ψυχιάτρους κ άλλου ειδικούς εγώ δν είχα καν αντιληφθεί οτι έκανα κακό στον εαυτό μου.
τέσπα κάλλιο αργά πάρα ποτέ.

----------

